# Einfache Möglichkeit einen Login Dialog zu bauen?



## Mietze (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich hatte bisher noch nie eine Login Funktion in eine GUI einzubauen. Nun hätte ich gerne ein Login Popup mit Name-und Passworteingabe, das aus einer JMenuBar heraus gestartet wird. 
Gibt es da irgendeine einfache Möglichkeit, sowas wie einfach ein JPasswordField an nen InputDialog anhängen oder wird das umständlicher? 

Gruß,
Mietze


----------



## André Uhres (17. Mai 2007)

```
JTextField name = new JTextField();
        JPasswordField pwd = new JPasswordField();
        Object[] message = { "Enter Name and Password\n", name, pwd };
        int resp = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(null, message, "Login", 
                JOptionPane.OK_CANCEL_OPTION, JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE);
        if(resp == JOptionPane.OK_OPTION) {
            String id = new String(name.getText());
            String pass = new String(pwd.getPassword());
        }
```
Mit JDialog kann man natürlich noch etwas Schöneres bauen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=235144#235144


----------

